# Courier 27 as winter hack....?



## GaryA (4 Jan 2011)

Since the (stolen) demise of my beloved steel winter hack Ive been looking for a cheapo replacement to save winter gunge wear on the 00 Avalanche.

These revolution courier 27's look like an unbeatable bargain at the moment;

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...g_origin=home&analyticsHelperTag_group=offers


£269 for a light, rigid, full deore all-rounder which can easily be converted to XC use with decent 2.1 panaracers.
My only concern is the length of the top tube...it look an_ awful_ stretch but maybe riser bars (which i would fit anyway) would help?

20 or 22"? I'm 6ft 2 with long arms....but I'm not a bleedin orang-utan  

What do you think?


----------



## Moodyman (4 Jan 2011)

I'm 6 foot 2 with proportional arm length. My winter commuter is a 21 inch rigid MTB. I ride 120 miles a week and have done a few 30-40 mile weekend rides - no aches and pains to report.

As you've got long arms, I'd lean towards 22 inch. 

BTW, that's a very good price for a Deore equipped rigid with eyelets for touring. Very versatile.


----------



## Zoiders (4 Jan 2011)

Being a new MTB frame I would lean toward the 20" and not the 22".

They size like compact road so they are doing a medium(17") large(20") x-large(22")

The 22" is for the chaps even taller than your self, stick with the 20 and keep you stand over height, it will be needed should you decide to go off road on it.

Remeber - it's not a traditional frame, it's a MTB frame with modern geometry and stand over heights.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jan 2011)

That does look a long top tube. The geomtry looks like old style rigid rather than Compact but of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Zoiders (4 Jan 2011)

The pictue is of a 20 or bigger which looks less compact, they use a claude bulter MTB frame with a non sus corrected fork so it looks a bit less kicked back.

Never confuse a larger compact with a smaller non compact.


----------



## fleetey (24 Feb 2011)

Gary A - did you pick up one of these in the end?

If so how have you found it?

I've just got one - they had it at £239 this week in a sort of end of season sale.....

Liking it so far - had the 22" as it was the only one left! (I'm 6', long arms anyway!)

Chris


----------



## GaryA (24 Feb 2011)

fleetey said:


> Gary A - did you pick up one of these in the end?
> 
> If so how have you found it?
> 
> ...


Afraid I didnt..it was a combination of things. A two-month Cluster of nasty bills then a diagnosis of the classic patellofemoral syndrome in the left knee and possible cartilage tear requiring surgery. In these circumstances I decided to wait and see how the physio develops before committing to another bike.
They did hang about quite a while in the shops which was surprising...all sold now i see.
Congrats; its a helluva bargain i planned on fitting offroad rubber and using it as a winter hack...an alfine hub makes more sense for that I guess, but at some price!


----------

